
OpenBSD 6.2 Released - zolotarev
https://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article;sid=20171009144926
======
justin66
This is not a dupe. The release had not happened yet when somebody linked to
it 3 days ago, and they linked to an unfinished release announcement. This is
different.

------
justin66
Has anyone written up how the various Octeon-based Ubiquiti routers compare to
one another when running OpenBSD?

------
ah-
Lots of ARM64 changes! Has anyone here tried running OpenBSD on one of the
supported boards? How was your experience?

------
DrPhish
Previous Discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15414987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15414987)

